
Show HN: YourGov.us – Find Your Representative - roycewells
http://app.yourgov.us/find
======
roycewells
Hey there,

Over the long weekend, I put together a small tool to help you find your
representatives in Congress by your zip code.

Check it out!

It's built with Node, Bootstrap 4, some open data from GitHub, and some
queries of the Sunlight Foundation API.

The goal is to help people engage more with the political process in the
states. Additional feature requests are welcomed! Currently I'm considering
adding in more local representatives (like State Senate or City Council).

